# 80's music fans, real radio concept in the park.



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*80's music fans, real radio concert in the park.*

i am currently lay in the sunshine on a couple of blankets, eating a burger, drinking a frothy bevy waiting to watch some of the artists i remember most from my child hood, good times!


----------

